# Tried with a GSD and won the AKC match!



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

After seventeen years of showing in the Sporting Group, I showed my mother's male GSD yesterday quite unexpectedly. Mom had a friend lined up to show him and then a turn of events necessitated that I handle him for her. GSDs don't show or move like anything else and I had my work cut out for myself as I am four feet nine inches tall and he is a full grown adult male GSD. No need for my treadmill last night. We enjoyed the morning and had fun. That is what counts. 

I apologize for casual clothing, however, I was just supposed to be there to share and be supportive. My rescued GSD, Max, was just put down on Wednesday of last week for a spinal cord tumor and my mom simply wanted me to be with her. In the end, the day went much differently than either of us had expected. After 50 years of not wanting a GSD (my mother's passion), I now do not want to be without one.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!! Congratulations!

It's not easy showing a shepherd.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Great looking GSD!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats, and I am sorry about the loss of your dog, may he RIP...and may you find your niche showing GSD, they are great dogs, especially nice when you are sad and grieving..they knwo we are sad


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

sounds like you caught the bug......welcome to our family.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome!

Is he American lines or West German Show?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Selzer:

He is actually a blend of both WGSL and an ASL. His breeder has been in ASL showing for many moons and she went to a Sieger show a few years ago for the first time. She came back with this dog's sire (SCH III) and bred him to one of her ASL females. As this dog matures, he becomes more and more "red" rather than tan. His temperament is superb and he is a great ambassador for the breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WVGSD said:


> Selzer:
> 
> He is actually a blend of both WGSL and an ASL. His breeder has been in ASL showing for many moons and she went to a Sieger show a few years ago for the first time. She came back with this dog's sire (SCH III) and bred him to one of her ASL females. As this dog matures, he becomes more and more "red" rather than tan. His temperament is superb and he is a great ambassador for the breed.


I thought maybe it was, very nice. I like them both, leaning more toward WGSL, and do like the mixture between them.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Max. 

Congratulations on your showing success. Great Job!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats!!! Sounds like one heck of a day


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to you!!!! Thanks for the photo too!


----------

